# Kommunikationsfehler DP_/DP



## mitchih (6 März 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich habe eine Anlage an der es zu sporadischen Fehlermeldungen kommt. Es wird die unten angegebene Störung 7003 gesetzt.

An der Anlage werden Signale über einen DP/DP Koppler übertragen.
Den Koppler habe ich schon getauscht ohne Erfolg. 

Leider habe ich keinen Plan wo ich suchen soll, denn die Anlage läuft seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme. Einzig wurde das Programm auf beiden Seiten erweitert.
Die Schnittstelle ist aber unverändert geblieben siehe hier:


```
L     2000
      T     #Hilfs_Word
      CALL  "DPRD_DAT"
       LADDR  :=#Hilfs_Word
       RET_VAL:=#Hilfs_Int
       RECORD :=#Signale_von_Anlage1
      UN    BIE
      S     "DB_OP1".M[7003]         // Kommunikationsfehler
```

Auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite werden die Perepherieworte direkt gelesen, also 

```
Empfangsdata:= PEW700
```

Ebenso wird so geschrieben.
Eingestellt ist in der Konfig des DP Koppleres Universalmodul 7 Worte Konsitent über ganze Länge.

Eine Messung mit einem Busphysiktester brachte keine Ergebnisse (keine Fehlertelegramme)
Nun meine Fragen:

1. Wo kann der Fehler liegen

2. Muss man zwingend mit dem SFC arbeiten?? 
1. Was kann die Ursache sein


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2009)

Viel interessanter wäre in diesem Falle sicher der Ret_Val des SFC, also dein Hilfs_Int! Der gibt im allgemeinen recht gut Aufschluß über die Ursache. Also it einem Flankentrigger im Fehlerfalle den Ret_Val wegspeichern und dann in der Hilfe zum SFC nachsehen, bzw. hier mal posten.

PS: Wenn du konstistente Daten lesen willst, denke ich, du mußt mit dem SFC arbeiten, aber ganz sich er bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## talentfrei (6 März 2009)

Tach,
also den SFC brauchst ab 4 Worten konsitenter Daten, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Wenn die Anlage erweitert worden ist, hast auf beiden Seiten schon mal die HW Konfig angesehn, das auch beide konsistent über gesamte Länge haben? 


Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Ralle anschliessen der RET_VAL Wert wäre nicht schlecht.

p.s. die Diagnose der Steuerung (Baugruppenzustand) hat auch nix aufschlussreiches drinstehn oder?


----------



## mitchih (6 März 2009)

*Diagnosepuffer*

Im Diagnosepuffer steht nur : Baugruppe gestört oder Wartung erforderlich.

Ist es zwingedn erforderlich, das beide Seiten identisch eingestellt sind??? Mit der Konsistenz???

Das die Länge passen muss ist klar.


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Ist es zwingedn erforderlich, das beide Seiten identisch eingestellt sind??? Mit der Konsistenz???



Ich würde mal vermuten ja, denn Sinn macht es ohnehin nur, wenn beide Seiten konsistente Daten liefern oder eben beide nicht. Sobald eine Seite keine konsistenten Daten liefert, kann die Gegenseite auch keine konsistenten Daten entgegennehmen. Mit konstistent meine ich natürlich über die gesamte Länge. Ich nutze immer den SFC und stelle beide Seiten identisch ein (über kreuz!). Je nach SPS gibt es Beschränkungen in der maximalen Größe eines Blockes, man muß dann mehrere Blöcke einsetzen, wenn man mehr Daten braucht.

Aber du hast ja geschrieben, sporadische Fehlermeldungen, d.h. es geht erstmal prinzipiell. Nun solltest du noch den Ret_Val im Fehlerfalle liefern, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## mitchih (8 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich würde mal vermuten ja, denn Sinn macht es ohnehin nur, wenn beide Seiten konsistente Daten liefern oder eben beide nicht. Sobald eine Seite keine konsistenten Daten liefert, kann die Gegenseite auch keine konsistenten Daten entgegennehmen. Mit konstistent meine ich natürlich über die gesamte Länge. Ich nutze immer den SFC und stelle beide Seiten identisch ein (über kreuz!). Je nach SPS gibt es Beschränkungen in der maximalen Größe eines Blockes, man muß dann mehrere Blöcke einsetzen, wenn man mehr Daten braucht.
> 
> Aber du hast ja geschrieben, sporadische Fehlermeldungen, d.h. es geht erstmal prinzipiell. Nun solltest du noch den Ret_Val im Fehlerfalle liefern, dann sehen wir weiter.


 
Hmm, 
der Hersteller hat uns verboten das Programm zu ändern, wegen Gewährleistung.
Dann werde ich den Programmierer mal auf die Baustelle zitieren. Ist ja noch garantie drauf.
wenn ich was Herausgefunden habe, melde ich mich


----------



## mitchih (10 März 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hmm,
> der Hersteller hat uns verboten das Programm zu ändern, wegen Gewährleistung.
> Dann werde ich den Programmierer mal auf die Baustelle zitieren. Ist ja noch garantie drauf.
> wenn ich was Herausgefunden habe, melde ich mich




Tolle Fehler sind das,

wie immer Programmierer da, Fehler weg.


----------

